# Selle Italia SLR Teknologika Flow Carbon Saddle



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

Has anyone tryed this sadle for mountain biking or XC? Is it confortable and durable?

Selle Italia SLR Teknologika Flow Carbon Saddle
https://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=11015









I just bought it. not from this store though. and for a lower price (200EUR or 279USD)


----------



## IAmtnbikr (May 17, 2008)

If you're after a lightweight saddle have you looked into the Cycle King? They're 95g and cost quite a bit less than the Selle Italia.


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

$440.00!!!


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

hehe but this one looks cool and is ergonomic and light.


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

sergio_pt said:


> hehe but this one looks cool and is ergonomic and light.


Dude that is 440 bucks!
that is a lot of money!


----------



## CupOfJava (Dec 1, 2008)

Cheers! said:


> $440.00!!!


double


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

Let us put this into perspective here.

440 USD = 1/2 of ZTR Race wheelset from Notubes
440 USD = 1/4 of Lynksey Titanium M230 frameset I just bought
440 USD > XTR M970 Crankset

Do you really want a saddle that is 1/4 the price of most framesets on the market?


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

Cheers! said:


> Let us put this into perspective here.
> 
> 440 USD = 1/2 of ZTR Race wheelset from Notubes
> 440 USD = 1/4 of Lynksey Titanium M230 frameset I just bought
> ...


yep tell it to universal cycles or to selle italia. I didnt bought it for that money, as I said in post 1. but still expensive, It was like a christmas present.


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

Nice. The SLR Kit Carbonio seems like a deal in comparison.

http://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=11013&category=155

Has anyone spent time on this saddle?


----------



## IAmtnbikr (May 17, 2008)

Cheers! said:


> Let us put this into perspective here.
> 
> 440 USD = 1/2 of ZTR Race wheelset from Notubes
> 440 USD = 1/4 of Lynksey Titanium M230 frameset I just bought
> ...


I agree. I did spend a lot on some components on my bike... maybe more than I should have... but I would not spend $440 for a saddle no matter what. Unless it had $300 in cash in the box with it.


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

bholwell said:


> Nice. The SLR Kit Carbonio seems like a deal in comparison.
> 
> http://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=11013&category=155
> 
> Has anyone spent time on this saddle?


that sadle is made of plastic with carbon stickers where you see it in the rear triangle and bellow too. its not that good...


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

i have 2 SLR Kit Carbonio Flow saddles - if your asking, i think they are the best saddle on the market, if you shop around you can find the 2008 model for under $180. 

FYI they have the same shell as the Teknologika Flow Carbon Saddle

...if your arse is used to SLR's - your bum won't get numb during a 3-4hour ride.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

My experience with all the SLR's I have tried was the discomfort from having the edges of the nose of the saddle grinding into my thighs when riding out of the saddle and gripping the nose of the saddle with my legs. They were OK in seated comfort, but I still find the classic Flite Ti shape the most comfy for overall riding, I still like the rear end of the saddle kicking up. I wish they would take a shot at doing a lighter version of that classic shell shape. 

Chain Reaction has some pretty good prices on the Selle Italia saddles.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

Is it 95 of Selle Italia grams? That is about 110 of SI grams?


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

i had a similar problem with the standard leather clad SLR gelflow, it has a stupid seam near the outside edges that used to grate my inside top thigh.

the Carbonio Flow and also Teknologika flow has no seams = perfection

..my newest SLR Carbonio Flow cost $174 inc postage from ebay seller italtecno1


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

rockyuphill said:


> Chain Reaction has some pretty good prices on the Selle Italia saddles.


My sadles always get cuts on the leather in the edges which I hate to see, so this one will be better with slick shiny carbon.

Indeed nice prices on CRC and free shipping over 230USD or 160EUR... Its the first time I see a good price on CRC  
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=21951

But beware not all the parts have good prices. Better to compare with german bikeshops.

My sadles always get cuts on the leather in the edges whisch I hate to see, so this one will be better with slick shiny carbon. I'll post its weight when it arrives.


----------



## WJASON (Jul 21, 2008)

Currently using my Kit Carbonio Flow for 24 Hr Endurance....Comfortable....Cannot speak for the Tek Flow but I'm sure that must be comfortable as well....Prices for a lot of components seem to be getting out of hand but a little shopping seems to go a long way....Good Luck !


----------



## kakachi (Dec 1, 2008)

lovely looking but I'm not sure it will hold up in the event of a crash?


----------



## Jake Pay (Dec 27, 2006)

I thought I was crazy when I bought two SLR (135g) for $119 each a few years back..
After looking at the prices at Universal, I feel like less a nut job


----------



## The Avenger (Aug 4, 2005)

sergio_pt said:


> Better to compare with german bikeshops.


Prices can be quite good ordering from US with Chain Reaction after considering the exchange rate and after subtracting the VAT. Are there any German online shops that you would recommend? I'm wondering if German branded goods would be cheaper.


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

The Avenger said:


> Prices can be quite good ordering from US with Chain Reaction after considering the exchange rate and after subtracting the VAT. Are there any German online shops that you would recommend? I'm wondering if German branded goods would be cheaper.


http://starbike.com/


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

http://www.bike-x-perts.com/en
http://www.actionsports.de/index.php?language=gb
http://bikeparts-online.de/bpo_new/site_frameset_en.php?page=home
http://www.bike-components.de/catalog/default.php
http://b-t-p.de/B-T-P_Team/b-t-p_team1.html
http://www.bikestore.cc/index.php
http://bike24.de/
http://www.bikediscount.com
http://www.egle-parts.com/

and many more, go to google if you need more... some of these have a price match oportunity.


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

sergio_pt said:


> http://www.bike-x-perts.com/en
> http://www.actionsports.de/index.php?language=gb
> http://bikeparts-online.de/bpo_new/site_frameset_en.php?page=home
> http://www.bike-components.de/catalog/default.php
> ...


wow. Those are some crazy prices for Sram and Shimano drivetrain parts.

Shimano M972 GS Rear D - 106 USD
Sram X.O. Rear D + X.O. Triggers - 318 USD!!!!! :eekster: :eekster: :eekster:

I thought Hong Kong Ebay was cheap! WOWSERS! This is unbelievable!

Too bad the site has some lost in translation problems... I can't figure out how to choose the length of the cage for the Sram X.O. Rear D from http://www.bikediscount.com/

Should I be going on the defensive and saying... "If it is too good to be true, than it probably is?" mode...


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Cheers! said:


> Too bad the site has some lost in translation problems... I can't figure out how to choose the length of the cage for the Sram X.O. Rear D from http://www.bikediscount.com/


I'm guessing the

SRAM X.0 Schaltwerk lang is a long cage

and the

SRAM X.0 Schaltwerk medium is a medium cage :skep: 

and there's a language selector on the top left had column. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

rockyuphill said:


> and there's a language selector on the top left had column. :thumbsup:


This is way off topic, but...

Are you trying to be a smart arse? I too know there is a language selector. By the time you navigate around 2 or 3 levels deep English is no longer prevalent.

http://www.bikediscount.com/(S(diwx...1= &desc1=SRAM+X.0+Set+Schalthebel+Schaltwerk

The above link is the one I'm interested in. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jake Pay (Dec 27, 2006)

Cheers! said:


> This is way off topic, but...
> 
> Are you trying to be a smart arse? I too know there is a language selector. By the time you navigate around 2 or 3 levels deep English is no longer prevalent.
> 
> ...


"_225g / Paar X0 Trigger Schalthebel und *198g XO Schaltwerk* mit Carbonkäfig_"
198g would be the medium cage..It appears the combo only comes with the medium..


----------



## FueLEX8 (May 24, 2008)

cheers! look at pricepoint for the x.0 rear d. and shifters.. they are at 209.99 usd!!

http://www.pricepoint.com/detail.htm?stylePkey=10972&style_id=280%20GRISX2%20KIT

pd. the shifters are the twist ones.


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

The SLR shape is pretty good. I had the XP vanox (minimal padding 165g) and the SLR titanium (less padding, 135g). I got a nice butt (according to the ladies) which means its hard and substantial. I however must say the Fizik Arione is a much better saddle for me, it's longer and it's more padded at a slight weight penalty. Worth every gram - and the Arione may even look better. The carbon fiber will be the XP stripped to the carbon shell...with a thin layer of suede or leather? I can't imagine that will feel very good on long rides. Something may hurt on your anus.


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

Cheers! said:


> Should I be going on the defensive and saying... "If it is too good to be true, than it probably is?" mode...


They should all be fine.

I've ordered from starbike, actionsports, bike-x-perts, best-bike-parts, bike24 a friend of mine has ordered from there. I think bikediscount should be ok too.


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

well I hope the sadle is little more confortable than the selle san marco aspide I have. If the SLR's have all the same shame its good.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

I totally swear by SLR (the plain one: Ti rails, leather clad, slightly padded, 135 g). However, mine weighs 150g.

I find it way more comfortable than WTB Speed V and Rocket V I have used before. Just keep spinning. 

A year's use has the leather worn through to the bare base at the tip. It's been through some crashes, too. Most crashes only slightly fouled up the leather at the sides, however in one accident the leather and padding got ripped up to the base, leaving about 1.5 cm gash. But I glued it back together so that it keeps shape.

I guess that if I ever want a more bulletproof design but also want to keep weight down, I'll go with SLR XC version, because it seems to have been reinforced on the sides. I like the SLR shape that much.


----------

